# MAGSR do they respond to calls?



## katgreen (Dec 28, 2011)

I see two German Shepherd dogs at Anne Arundel Animal Control. My computer is in the shop and my sons will not allow to the email links to work. I would even foster one. I feel terrible I was a day late for the other one.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I've NEVER received a response from any of the MAGSR reps on Shepherd's i've contacted them about. I donate things to them from time to time but i've never heard anything back from them when I send them animal listings. Why don't you inquire about Keegan?


----------



## katgreen (Dec 28, 2011)

I would love to deuce but we have two girls and think I may look into the girl pup they have, I can deal with one ear down. My other two make up for that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is also All Shepherd Rescue (which is formed with prior MAGSR board members and volunteers). 
Welcome
They are a good, solid, rescue group.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> There is also All Shepherd Rescue (which is formed with prior MAGSR board members and volunteers).
> Welcome
> They are a good, solid, rescue group.


I placed a volunteer application in with them today


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Just a reminder that VGSR also has fosters/volunteers in Maryland AND adopts to Maryland.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Just a reminder that VGSR also has fosters/volunteers in Maryland AND adopts to Maryland.


Thank you for the information, I wasn't familiar with them until now.

Virginia German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. Main


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Deuce said:


> Thank you for the information, I wasn't familiar with them until now.
> 
> Virginia German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. Main


Check your PMs. I had mentioned VGSR to you on 12/20 in reg. to Catja.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

whew Deuce...you are going to be busy! LOL You'll like the ASR group.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Check your PMs. I had mentioned VGSR to you on 12/20 in reg. to Catja.


Yes, you're correct. I just noticed that.

I broke my foot on Xmas so i've been a little loopy...forgive me


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> whew Deuce...you are going to be busy! LOL You'll like the ASR group.


LOL i've been a stay at home mom since 2005 and i'm bored to be quite honest. I think it will be great for me to have something to do!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Deuce said:


> Yes, you're correct. I just noticed that.
> 
> I broke my foot on Xmas so i've been a little loopy...forgive me


I'm so sorry. I broke my foot 2009 - just after Christmas. What a HUGE pain. Hope your foot heals quickly.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Deuce said:


> Yes, you're correct. I just noticed that.
> 
> I broke my foot on Xmas so i've been a little loopy...forgive me


Ouch! Hope you feel better soon. I couldnt' take any loopy meds when I broke my leg. My body doesn't process them well. :crazy:


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

MAGSR is the rescue area shelters contact first. Unfortunately everybody is full and they always have a long waitlist. Around the holidays even established fosters take a break. There is simply not enough space for all the nice dogs from area shelters, unfortunately. I always get a response quickly when I contact them and they are aware of the dog already. It is always too many dogs and too few people willing to inconvenience themselves by taking in a homeless dog. Very sad, with the economy and people losing their homes. They probably get hundreds of emails daily from people informing them about dogs and they probably don't have the manpower to respond to all.


----------



## katgreen (Dec 28, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> There is also All Shepherd Rescue (which is formed with prior MAGSR board members and volunteers).
> Welcome
> They are a good, solid, rescue group.


Jax08, thank you for the info. As soon as I read this yesterday I filled out an ap to volunteer and they contacted me within minutes. They say I am a little out of the area but could work with that. I do not mind coming across the bridge at all. Maybe I will try MAGSR as well.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

If you try MAGSR, it is better to submit a volunteer application and wait to hear for them. Phone is less efficient.
There is also Reach out Rescue, they are very active and often rescue German Shepherds (if they have someone to volunteer to foster them).


----------



## CandySkyer (Sep 29, 2009)

VGSR is wonderful group, I do know someone there.. I adopted the deaf GSD from one of the foster moms.. I am so thrilled having her with us. we cant imagine our home without her anymore.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

VGSR have some beautiful dogs! They are all over my FB today! :wub:


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Over the past 6-7 yrs I've helped pull dogs for many of the better known rescues in the northeast, including MAGSR and I think they all try to help as much as they can depending on their financial resources and foster homes they have available. I'm sure day after day they receive hundreds of notices of dogs in need and they can't take them all, unfortunately. 

Besides needing more foster homes, it's very helpful for the rescues to have people available in the area where a dog is located to offer to pull it and hold it for them and also take it to the local vet's to be fully vetted prior to transport .. (esp if vetting costs are cheaper in your area) The more help we give the rescues the more willing they will be to pull a dog when you contact them. Sadly some of the dogs aren't rescue candidates because of temperment issues as we all know and also some of the rescues now will only take in dogs who have tested HW neg. prior to being pulled because of the high cost of treatment. 

I think the more help we give the rescues the more willing they are to help pull dogs.. it makes their job easier..


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Reach Out Rescue and resources is one of the best groups I have worked with in a long long time. I took in a foster the end of nov for them(GSD) she had 7 puppies dec 1st!! I cannot stop rescue because it is a holiday Their goal is black dogs old dogs and hounds BUT they take everything in between!! I have fostered several GSD's for them and RORR is great to work with. ( just my 2 cents )Vol are in va wva pa md del and anywhere anyone wants to help


----------

